# 75 gal filter w/ pics



## Wolfdog1606 (Jun 29, 2011)

*** got this 75 gal tank from a friend which hasnt been setup for a long time. As you can see from the pics its gonna need some cleaning up work, which im prepared to do.

I would like some information on the filter it has built in. How good and efficient are these filters?

I plan on doing Mbuna in this tank.

*** just never kept and maintained a tank with this type of filter. There is room in the back to hang a HOB filter also.

Whats the maintenence on these filters??

Thanks for any info!


----------



## Ensorcelled (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm gonna take a shot at this and say it looks like a Seaclear tank with one of their "system II" built in wet/dry filters? I have no idea how efficient they are or anything. I too am curious on how well their built in systems perform.

Nice pickup btw :thumb:


----------



## Wolfdog1606 (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks! That will at least give me something to search. I don't even knownwhat to call this thing haha.

It's almost looking brand new. The Novus acrylic cleaner does amazing things!

Anyone else got any info on this setup??


----------



## mccluggen (Jul 5, 2008)

Yeah, looks like a seaclear system II. Only drawback is the loss of tank real estate. Properly set up they are great filters there is also room for other hardware like heaters so you won't see anything else in the tank.

Here's a diagram labeling the setup:


----------



## Wolfdog1606 (Jun 29, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks so much! I plan on putting a HOB filter on the far right side where the gate is!

Thanks again. Now I can do a little more research.


----------



## dartman (Apr 17, 2003)

I have a 100g SeaClear, and I have to say it is a fantastic tank. The built-in sump system works great.

One drawback I have found: with small fish, especially Cichlid fry, they end up finding their way into the sump and it's a nightmare trying to fish them out! You will need to put some kind of small screen over the overflow. I actually had fish up to 1.5 inches make their way over, and a couple met their maker at the pump.

Also, it's a good idea to make a floating feeder ring if you plan on feeding floating food.

Good luck! This is a great tank!


----------



## Ensorcelled (Mar 1, 2011)

dartman said:


> I have a 100g SeaClear, and I have to say it is a fantastic tank. The built-in sump system works great.
> 
> One drawback I have found: with small fish, especially Cichlid fry, they end up finding their way into the sump and it's a nightmare trying to fish them out! You will need to put some kind of small screen over the overflow. I actually had fish up to 1.5 inches make their way over, and a couple met their maker at the pump.
> 
> ...


Glad to finally read some real world feedback on how well the in-tank sump performs.
Also glad that I was right to notice it was a System II :thumb:


----------

